

Offer HN : MVP for 200$ - toutouastro

I started playing with rails 2 weeks ago.I think I can get an MVP working in rails.The MVP will cost you 200$.It should not have a lot of features just the most important ones.I will not do any graphic design just frontend work with a css framework.You will not have to pay anything upfront.
======
Cardeck1
Good start but you should include an email for others to see. Good luck.

------
toutouastro
My emails : tsl.hacker@gmail.com github.lover@gmail.com

------
pknerd
So did you get any lead?

